# Snap Jaw Turtle (Modified Tiny Turtle)



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

*File Name*: Snap Jaw Turtle (Modified Tiny Turtle)

*File Submitter*: urbanshooter</p >

*File Submitted*: 29 Oct 2018

*File Category*: Slingshots

Modification of design by CanOpener. Having shot this over the weekend I am pretty sure it shoots OK!

Wouldn't be fair to modify a solid design on the public domain and keep it all to myself?

Fits small to medium sized hands. Please note the tight fork gap.

No usage restrictions.

Click here to download this file


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Nice! I love tiny turtles... this is awesome.

Thank you for being inspired, respectful, and sharing.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I like it. Will do one. Thanks.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I cut two, different sizes. Just a try.


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

Thanks for sharing this one urbanshooter! I've had my eye on it for a bit, and finally cut one out today from 1/2" HDPE.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Crazy Canuck said:


> Thanks for sharing this one urbanshooter! I've had my eye on it for a bit, and finally cut one out today from 1/2" HDPE.


That looks good!!!


----------

